# Cellphones in Mexico - just on a visit.



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Will my normal U.S. Sprint cellphone work while I'm on vacation in Chapala? If not, are there rentals at the airport?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably not. If it does, the roaming charges would be horrendous. Cheap phones are available locally at Telcel shops & others. They're everywhere! In spite of that, I've never owned one & don't want one. Internet and regular phones do just fine. There are also public phones on the corners and you can buy a 50 peso LADA card, or larger, to carry in your pocket.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you!  We hardly even see public phones here at home any more, so it didn't even occur to me. lol.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

This goes back many years ago, but when my cousin had Sprint (he changed eventually to Verizon) as long as he had a dual mode phone (digital/analog), the analog would kick in when he was in the rural areas.


----------



## Callin (Dec 29, 2008)

freeda said:


> Will my normal U.S. Sprint cellphone work while I'm on vacation in Chapala? If not, are there rentals at the airport?
> 
> Thanks!


Just try *Pingo*. They have really cool rates for most countries.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think US phone work here because they use the same protocol. Check with your carrier to find out what the roaming charges would be. And they will know whether the phone will work, too.


----------



## Callin (Dec 29, 2008)

synthia said:


> I think US phone work here because they use the same protocol. Check with your carrier to find out what the roaming charges would be. And they will know whether the phone will work, too.


Roaming is always very cheap. In internet are a lot of options without roaming. For example, I use prepaid phone cards. Depend on countries they offer reliable service and low rates.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Roaming is almost always very expensive, not cheap. Again, check with your carrier before making any decisions.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Roaming does cost a lot. My cousin was charged very high for this, well above $1 USD a minute on outbound calls.


----------

